# A WOMAN in need of a MAN'S HELP



## sheenamm (Apr 15, 2008)

I have no clue what happened. All of a sudden it my amp doesn't work.
My power cable came unconnected from my amp one day and I haven't been able to hook it back up and have it work ever since. The fuses aren't blown, and it is just the way it was before, hasn't been moved. Does anyone have any advice or anything else i could try or check?
The power light doesn't even come on now and I have just about had it,
Please guys I have no one to help me or else i would have already.


A GIRL IN NEED OF A MANS HELP


----------



## Rusty_NZ (Apr 8, 2008)

Has the power cord come of the battery?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Make sure you have a good ground, if you paid to have it done they will usually recheck it for you also.
I can't see where you would have done damage, but you are a women so.........:4-dontkno
JUST KIDDING :wave:
Post back if still having issues, make sure that when you hooked it back up it was done correctly as said I can't see where damage would have been done, except for a wrong hookup.


----------



## Dusty1990 (Apr 16, 2008)

maybe check your remote wire. they tend to not recive enough signal. ik that it wasnt tamperd with as you said but just to be sure check it. if that doesnt work take a little peice of wire after u know your power supplie is good and ground id good and take it and set one end on the power and ther other on the remote switch if that doesnt help then i would say that you might have fried your amp. did you connect the power wire with the battery still connected?


----------

